
NetworKit – Large Scale Network Analysis with C++ - angriman
https://github.com/kit-parco/networkit
======
angriman
Companion paper with more details about NetworKit architecture and comparisons
against Igraph and Graph-tool:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1403.3005](https://arxiv.org/abs/1403.3005)

